# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  vBulletin Chrome Extension

## Kyle123

A clarification of the thread originally posted here: http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...extension.html

I have written a Chrome extension that adds basic syntax highlighting to VBA code (and formulas to a lesser extent) for VBA based vBulletin sites.
The extension can be found on the Chrome Store here: https://goo.gl/p6WRo2
It's also on GitHub here if anyone fancies contributing: https://github.com/Kyle123/vBulletin-Syntax-Highlighter

*Any further updates will be posted here, I'll update this post to prevent the thread becoming cluttered*


It is currently active for:ExcelForumMrExcelOzGridExcelFox
Essentially it turns:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Into this:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


It recognises, comments, strings, VBA Keywords and makes an attempt at recognising functions - though this is a bit patchy since regex is used and can't differentiate between array references and functions.

The colours are customizable and support any colours that vBulletin has bbcodes for - to customize, right click the extension icon and choose "options".

All users can see the syntax colours whether they have the extension installed or not.


*Update as of 2nd September 2015*
The extension can also replace all code tags on the applicable sites with more advanced syntax highlighting, so:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Becomes:


This means that you'll see ALL code on the included sites with this type of Syntax highlighting - this is only done on your computer so everyone else simply sees what they've always seen (the default code tags implemented by the respective site or the regular bbcode colour syntax highlighting)

Again this can be turned on or off by right clicking the extension icon and choosing "Options".

----------


## jaryszek

hi Kyle, 

thank you for this post. I was searching for something like here and found your post. It did my life easier!

Best wishes for you,
Jacek

----------

